# Scan showed twins but one has slow heartbeat



## Ju2006 (Nov 30, 2005)

Just had an early scan and it revealed twins.  Both measure OK for dates, 9.4mm and 7.5mm (7wks 1day and 6wks 5days).  We are off back to our clinic on 30th for another scan.  My question is, is there anything i need to do to help twin 2 as he/she has a slow heartbeat (very faint on scan compared to twin 1).  In my heart of hearts I am guessing there isn't anything I can do and what will be will be but guess asking won't hurt !!!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

There isn't anything you can do I'm afraid, just try not to get too stressed (which I know is easy to say), please let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Ju2006 (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks and will do, just glad we have xmas to take some of the pressure of waiting til 30th !


----------



## Ju2006 (Nov 30, 2005)

as expected twin 2 is no longer viable and didn't show on the scan, just an empty sac was visable.  Twin 1 was happy and bouncing around which was lovely to see.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm so sorry hun.  I'm glad that the other baby is doing well, however, it's important to let yourself greive for your loss, and not feel like you have to be ok because you are still pregnant, let yourself have that time, youwill be going through a roller coaster of emotions at the moment,

let me know if you need anything,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

